# Bifen IT 7.9 and pets



## rightit (Mar 5, 2011)

We've been battling fleas. My wife has a cat that, although he's never been outside, has fleas. Tonight, I sprayed Martin's IGR, which is safe for pets and their bedding after drying. Of course, it doesn't kill adult fleas.

For knockdown, I've been using Virbac. For the cat, Petcor with IGR. Doesn't work all that great. Revolution (for heartworms and fleas) doesn't work. Frontline doesn't work. We haven't tried Advantage yet.

1. Bifen IT is listed to work against fleas (kills adults). Is this safe to spray on pet bedding and areas pets frequent in the home?

2. Is Advantage known to work well? Any other suggestions? Everything we've tried as far as controling fleas on the animal seems to fall flat. 

We live in the deep south and I think our fleas seem to have developed a resistance toward many products. Super fleas, if you will. 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Label says to keep pets away the way I read it.
http://bifenit.com/pdf/Bifen_IT_Label.pdf


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Ther is a difference between cat and dog fleas.
I have always had good results with revolution for the dog and advantage for the cat, but I'm not in the deep south
These products don't kill the flea, but it stops them from reproducing. Then the cycle just runs its course.
Daily vacuuming helps. Dispose of the bag immediately.


----------



## rightit (Mar 5, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Label says to keep pets away the way I read it.
> http://bifenit.com/pdf/Bifen_IT_Label.pdf


Thanks for the link. A search for 'pet' in the pdf label I have didn't turn up anything...turns out that it's a problem with Fox Phantom. At any rate, it says "_Do not permit humans or pets to contact treated surfaces until the spray has dried". _

That tells me it's safe for pet contact, but still doesn't mention bedding. However, I've been researching and have come across Diatomaceous earth. I'm going to pick some up today and give it a shot. I'll post back with results.

Creeper: Thanks for the advice. I think we'll give Advantage a shot to maintain control. 

Thanks for your responses.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

labels from other Bifentrin 7.9 products tell you not to spray pet bedding, I would replace or wash the pet bedding / dry on high heat. Other then that just make sure the product dries all the way before letting pets back in the area.


----------

